# Ipanema Sonnenuntergang



## fungo (24. Oktober 2003)

Habe ich am 18.07.03 in Rio de Janeiro mit ner Minolta Dynax 800si am Strand von Ipanema fotografiert:


----------



## Vitalis (24. Oktober 2003)

Mir gefällt das Foto sehr gut, vielleicht könnte man noch irgendwas am Bildaufbau verbessern, aber ich wüßte jetzt auch nix.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. Oktober 2003)

Das Bild an sich gefällt mir eigentlich.
Jedoch fehlt da Kontrast und außerdem solltest du die Linie von dem Übergang von Strand zu Wasser in der Bildecke enden lassen. Also unten noch etwas abschneiden.


----------



## goela (11. November 2003)

Schönes Bild - war wohl Dein letztes, bevor einer Dir die Kamera geklaut hat!


----------



## fungo (11. November 2003)

Leute, eines muss ich hier wirklich mal klarstellen!
ich würde nicht einfach immer die Vorurteile nachlabern die andere Leute verbreiten, wie z.B. das in Rio alles geklaut wird und alles!.
Es ist nicht gefährlicher als in irgendeiner amerikanischen Stadt und das kann ich gewiss sagen, weil ich dort ach schon einiges gesehen habe was wesentlich schlimmer war!
Ich war sieben Wochen in Rio und ich habe KEINERLEI Kriminalität erlebt!
Das liegt nur daran, dass sich irgendwelche dummen unwissenden Deutschen Touristen in die Favelas/Slums wagen und da abgeknallt werden. Kann nur sagen selbst schuld.
LEUTE, nehmt nicht immer irgendwelche scheiss Vorurteile an, wenn ihr es selber nicht besser wisst!


----------



## goela (20. November 2003)

Glück gehabt? Nein stimmt schon - war ja eher als Scherz gemeint!

Aber ich kenne leider jemand, die am Abend am Strand in Brasilien spazieren gegangen sind und ausgeraubt worden sind. Messer in Oberarm - würde sagen, dass ist sehr kriminell!
Ausserdem kenne ich noch jemand, der wurde von einem ca. 12 Jährigen am Strand, bei Tag wohlgemerkt, mit einem Messer bedroht!

Also keine Vorurteile! Sondern reale Erlebnisse!


----------



## fungo (20. November 2003)

kann dir genau hier in meiner lieblichen Kleinstadt am Rande des Deister passieren und es ist sogar schon passiert. Wahrscheinlich waren deine Kumpels an der Copacabana spazieren, da läuft schon Gesindel rum, aber der Touri muss eben alles sehen 
Ich sage nur, Touristen sind einfach zu dumm


----------

